

XREPL: eXtended REPL - networked
http://docs.racket-lang.org/xrepl/index.html

======
JasonFruit
XREPL sounds nice. It makes me wish that I liked Racket as well as I feel like
I should — it's a nice language, it has a lot of good libraries, and I
appreciate the reasons it's _not_ RnRS Scheme, but I still don't feel
comfortable not being able to make my Scheme[1] at least _potentially_
portable to other implementations.

[1] I know, I know, it's not Scheme. But it's still Scheme.

~~~
samth
Do you worry about this when you write Python/Ruby/Clojure/Scala/etc?

~~~
JasonFruit
Not as much, because for at least Python — I don't use the others much — the
community is mostly united around a single implementation. Scheme's more
varied landscape makes me more concerned with writing portable code.

~~~
samth
What sigstoat said.

Put differently, we want you to think of Racket the same way you think of
Python.

~~~
jarcane
I know I certainly do.

The very things that make me like Racket over other Lisps are also the things
that make me like Python over other imperative languages, ie. clear syntax,
quick-to-prototype, big standard library, high quality documentation, etc.
etc.

------
RickHull
I'm curious how this compares to Ruby's uber REPL, pry.
[https://github.com/pry/pry](https://github.com/pry/pry)

I only started with racket yesterday, enjoying it so far...

~~~
michaelmior
I personally prefer irb with a couple extensions over pry. However, pry is
definitely useful when debugging.

------
AlexeyBrin
Has anyone tried to port Racket to iOS and Android ?

~~~
brudgers
My understanding is that Apple prohibits programming languages in the App
store.

By 'port to Android' do you mean running the Racket VM on the Dalvik VM? It is
hard for me to see how that would be more productive than Clojure.

~~~
cthulha
That's not quite it... There are programming languages in the App Store. A
couple I've tried are:

\- LuaBox Pro [https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/iluabox-
pro/id437557082?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/iluabox-
pro/id437557082?mt=8)

\- Lisping
[https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/lisping/id512138518?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/lisping/id512138518?mt=8)

\- Ruby for iOS [https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/ruby-for-
ios/id535080197?mt=...](https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/ruby-for-
ios/id535080197?mt=8)

The sticking point is that they can't download substantial new functionality.
So you can't make it easy to import scripts from elsewhere to be run as is
they were native apps.

This is probably to avoid 'trojan horse' apps which appear to be a REPL but
are really meant to be bit torrent clients or bitcoin wallets or ... anything
else Apple wouldn't let in the front door.

------
jgalt212
I wish Clojure had an extended REPL included with the main source. As new
Clojure user, I have struggled getting going with a good REPL.

Not looking for a solution here, just citing an example, but I have struggled
with Leiningen puking without a defined project. Despite the closed status,
it's still an open issue for me and others.

[https://github.com/technomancy/leiningen/issues/1625](https://github.com/technomancy/leiningen/issues/1625)

What is the best easy to install extended REPL for Clojure experimentation?

